# Flood light help



## unenlightened (Nov 20, 2015)

I need help selecting a flood light. I need a dusk to dawn light that will illuminate a 15,000 square foot lot. It will be mounted on a pole on one end of the lot (not in the center of the lot). Solar power is preferable, if possible. Any recommendations?


----------

